# Serbian (BCS):  Marriage



## Friul

How would one say "Will you marry me?", "Will you do me the honour of marrying me?", or a more common proposal (well, just the key question) in Serbian?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Maja

Most common ones:

Da li hoćeš da se udaš za mene? (Will you marry  me)
Da li hoćeš da postaneš moja žena/supruga? (Will you become my  wife)


----------



## Friul

Hvala lepo.


----------



## Maja

Nema na čemu, i drugi put!


----------



## žaoka

It's better if you say: Hoćeš li se udati za mene?


----------



## Friul

Thank you both so much.  I hate resurrecting older threads but...  she said yes!


----------



## Maja

Friul said:


> Thank you both so much.  I hate resurrecting older threads but...  she said yes!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jana337

Congratulations!  
Tell her to register here, and you can spend your honeymoon with us. 

Jana


----------



## jazyk

Congratulations!  May you two be very happy together and may your marriage be fruitful and long standing, which I also wish for myself in the future.


----------



## Aleksandarilic93

Ako se prevede zvuči mnogo rugobatno. Mi bi smo rekli samo "udaj se za mene" ili "oženi me".


----------

